# Heidelberg Stellplatz?



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi there, Can anyone advise me if there's a stellplatz at or near heidleberg, and if so what facilities it offers?

Thanks for any help,
Regards
Pugwash.


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

Heidelberg has no Stellplatz and also difficult for parking near the city.
Outside Heidelberg is a great pay parking along the Neckar and Railway ( noise ).
Its better to ride in direction Hirschorn along the Neckar there is a parking free for mh direct on the Neckar with possibility to take the ship to Heidelberg.

www.hirschhorn.de

for info,

duc


----------



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

*Thank you*

Thank you Duc. We cycled the Neckar last year (from Villingen to Heidelberg) and I think I know where you mean.

We'll go that way and see if we can find it.

Regards,
Pugwash
New Zealand.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Pugwash,

an alternative to Duc's suggestion would be to use the official Stellplatz in Ladenburg (about 10 km north-west of Heidelberg) and take a train from there to Heidelberg. There are several trains per hour and they take about 15 minutes. 

The Stellplatz in Ladenburg (at the swimming pool) is free of charge and equipped with a service point, so fresh and waste water is no problem.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

*Erbach*

Thanks duc and Gerhard. Do you know if there's a Stellplatz at or near Erbach?

Kind Regards
Pugwash.


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,pugwash

yes...

Erbach have a new Stellplatz for 5 mh. with service and free tax near the Alexanderbad / Wiesenring...
Indicated by mh. pictogram..

www.erbach.de

for info,

duc


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Erbach*



Pugwash said:


> Do you know if there's a Stellplatz at or near Erbach?


Hi Pugwash,

there are at least 9 Erbachs in Germany, 8 of them in the vicinity of Frankfurt! So a slightly better definition like post code or GPS coord. would be helpful.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

its right , boff... but the initially question was " near Heidelberg " and Erbach is in the region Odenwald, but let us wait what for " Erbach " Pugwash means...

with kind regards,

duc


----------



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

*Erbach*

Hi boff and duc,

Sorry for my slow response. I thought the thread was finished and didn't check it so I only just saw your messages.

The Erbach I'm referring to is just south of Michelstadt. Approx co-ordinates are:-
49deg39'30.31'N & 8deg59"15.50'E

Any Stellplatz around there? I will be there in early June.

Thank you for any help.

Kind Regards
Pugwash.
NZ.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Pugwash,

OK, near Michelbach makes it clear. Anyway I did also contribute to the confusion because I mixed up this thread with another one where somebody asked for a Stellplatz near Frankfurt... 

Yes, this Erbach has a Stellplatz as Duc has already said. And not too far away are the towns Reichelsheim and Lindenfels, both also having a free-of-charge Stellplatz with hookup and sanitary station.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I'm also grateful for this topic as I hope to visit this area in July.
Pugwash Perhaps you'd be kind enough to let us know how you get on & any advice/tips you can pass on. Cheers


----------



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

*Results in July*

Hi Telbell,
Yes I'll certainly report my experiences but my stop in the Heidelberg area will be at the beginning of a month long trip in Germany, northern Italy and France and I'm unlikely to have interent access until I'm home in NZ in mid-July. That may not be soon enough to help you(?).
I'll also post anything else which may be of interest.
Regards
Pugwash.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Pugwash-have a great trip


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

When we visited Heidelburg in August last year we stayed at a campsite beside the river at Neckergemund. Not too far to get a boat into Heidelburg. Journey down the river was a relaxing experience. Return boats did stop running fairly early, so we returned by bus.
Ian


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Ian- I belive there are one or two sites which give access to boat trips along the Neckar


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

We use the site in Neckargemund and it is ideal for bus, train and boat. If you take your bikes it is avery nice cycle into Heidelburg. 
We have used this site for many years , toilets spotless, staff friendly and very handy for the shops and a super ice cream place.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks asgard' Looks like that'll be the one! and we do take bikes.


----------

